# my 200 squat



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ok not a monster weight, but a pb for me and im well chuffed!!!


----------



## Saxon (Aug 2, 2007)

i would be happy with that got a job doing 60KG

but jus tone thing if you was unable to go back up what was he going to do behind you :lift: ? don't think he could lift that


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Superb. Made it look easy!


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

nice - good form - 2 well done mate


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Impressive squat m8, maybe just a few more reps and we might have seen the puke bucket .. lol, well done.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

good stuff mate - u don't see many geezers squatting that much in most gyms...at least not as deep as u.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Good going


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Looked great, really deep aswell. Can't wait until I get there.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looked good those mate - well done.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cheers for the comments people


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

looked nice n easy reali fink u had a few more in u,mayb next time


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Good squatting mate, looks like you had loads left in the tank


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

if only my back was not in bits

good squats bro


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

You made that look easy mate! Very good form it seemed.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nice one mate 

-why were you rev'in the bar like a motorbike at the start tho?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

lol pre squat ritual mate!

if i didnt do that id never have lifted it lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Excellent squat mate, good technique.. Nice and deep.


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

Awright COCO -

Superb lifting - looked to me like you had more in you mate!

Was squaiting last night after watching yer lift - managed a 200k for 2 reps also. Didnt do it as easy as you made it look though.

Hope to see you again soon mate - Del was asking for you!

Whats your plan for comps?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

awrite mate,

good going with the squats. gotta luv squatting mate, best excersisie!!(once youve finished lol)

ill see you all at the shows this year if your going?

im on a year out, my missus just had our wee boy 3 weeks ago so no chance of getting a diet going tbh.

tell del iwas asking for him.

you doing the shows??


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

Excellent news about the kid - is that your first? Total change of life eh? Ive got twin boys!!

Me and Del are taking a year out also - I entered the British and got a lesson on Bodybuilding - the guys were massive. Great experience though.

Dels up around the 260 squat - legs like bloody tree trunks.

Will look out for you at the shows mate.

All the best!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> -why were you rev'in the bar like a motorbike at the start tho?


he's getting in the zone


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Ianm said:


> Excellent news about the kid - is that your first? Total change of life eh? Ive got twin boys!!
> 
> Me and Del are taking a year out also - I entered the British and got a lesson on Bodybuilding - the guys were massive. Great experience though.
> 
> ...


now thats a proper squat! - have to come along to his gym sumtime soon.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

260??? jesus, you go del LOL!

I managed 210...................................... on this smith  lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That was a good squat, nice and deep too, I agree you had more in the tank than that.

Now who was that idiot that posted on you-tube about it being fake?

Is he a mate of yours?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

hackskii said:


> That was a good squat, nice and deep too, I agree you had more in the tank than that.
> 
> Now who was that idiot that posted on you-tube about it being fake?
> 
> Is he a mate of yours?


thanks for the comments mate appreciated

lol yeah mate, work mates having a laugh,

obv not into bb lol

but i can take a laugh, infact i dish it out a lot so only expect as much back

ill get them back


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, that is why I posted on your youtube vid, I didnt know if it was a friend of not, still I would not want that on my vid even if it was a friend.

Many people might suspect is might not be real.

You want to be world famous right?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah mate they said he would take it off.

but i know what they are like,

doesnt matter tho my 220kg will be up soon (i hope lol)


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

hey hackskii

what you reckon on the depth.

ive had a few comments that they were not deep enough?

not imo tho, i thot they were pretty much bang on

appreciate an honest opinion?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Who ever posted that they were not deep enough is on crack.

They looked deep enough to me, that is perfect form from what I am looking at.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Perfectly deep mate but come on you had another 3 in there dont be a pussy!lol


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Very good squats...

Nice and deep, and as has been said looked like you had more.

How did / have you been working up to that???

Thats my goal. I've gotten to 160Kgs, possibly not as deep but the aim is something like you were showing us guys.

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

CoCo,

Get yourself along to Dels gym - we Train together Mon - Wed - Fri - Sun.

Let me know when you want to come and I will get you directions - It would be good to see you and I am sure Del would also be happy to have you through to train.

220kg next week mate.

By the way your form IMO was bang on!


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice 1 mate, really good form and determination for that matter.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

awesome mate i'd never be able to that


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Ianm said:


> CoCo,
> 
> Get yourself along to Dels gym - we Train together Mon - Wed - Fri - Sun.
> 
> ...


thanks for all the comments

yeah mate would be good to come through and train at dels place. im sure its not far from me.

need to wait until im off work, but ill give you a shout soon mate,

appreciated.


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

Spoke to Dell mate - He said to tell you to get yer ar*e to the gym.

Done a one off on Wednesday with 220kg - god it was heavy - felt like it was shoving through the floor. Anyway it let me feel the weight,

Let me know a date and I will get directions to you or meet up with you somewhere..

Ian


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fkn helll mate just saw this,thats some power there mate and whoever is saying it aint deep enough is quite obviously a brain donor!!!

I cant free squat at all and have recently just givin up on the smith squat too as after years of battering away at them the lower back/sciatic pain that i get from them just aint worth it for me anymore,long torso and stumpy legs.Hats off to you mate you did that no bother at all!


----------

